# Walther SP22 M3?



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm looking for opinions of Walther's SP22 M3. How does it compare to other target 22's? I want any thoughts good or bad.










Walther SP22 M3 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

:target:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

How does it compare to the S&W model 41? It is about 1/3 the price of the 41, how is the 41 3x the pistol?

How does it compare to the Ruger mark pistols or the Browning Buckmark? Now Walther's pistol is about on this price level is this the same level of 22?

I'm planning on using this pistol for local target competition this fall with friends.


----------



## jbkooney (Apr 4, 2012)

That is excellent!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I personally use a Ruger, and don't have hands on experience with that particular Walther. That being said, looking around at my competitors in bullseye shooting, I see plenty of Model 41's, and haven't seen the SP22 yet. Short of getting into a high-dollar Walther or Hammerli, the Model 41 seems to be the standard by which others are judged.


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

owned sp22 had to return to factory twice in less than two years. first was a internal loose screw, then mag catch. gun has problems walther has discontinued. when it worked it shot great. traded it for a ruger mkII, very happy. excellent gun once you learn how to put it back together


----------

